# Electric fencing question



## Kaitie09 (Apr 18, 2011)

Right now we have 4 ft high field fencing. Our Boer has figured out she can jump it, and our pygmy is always getting under it. Their area is completely wooded. My question is, could we just use the electric fence polywire and just run a line on top and one on the bottom? Also, The chickens roam in the pen so would that also keep them from getting near the fence line. 

Here is what I was looking at. http://www.amazon.com/Fi-Shock-PW-200-Polywire-Electrical-Conductors/dp/B000B9P0UK

I just thought of something. Could I use 7ft deer netting to deter them from jumping? I would run a ribbon through it so that it was visible to the goats. The fence we have is good is 90% of the time, there are just some soft spots in the ground, so I was thinking I could just stake down the areas that the pygmy can get under. The deer netting would keep the chickens from flying over, it would keep the goats from sticking their heads through the holes, and keep our Boer from jumping.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 18, 2011)

I used that poly wire for a horse before and it works fine.  I would never try to keep goats in a fence with no electricity because they just destroy fences so fast by rubbing on them.  Hot wire keeps them off the fences and from jumping over.  A strand on top is a good dog deterrent as well.


----------



## Cara Peachick (May 12, 2011)

I use the Premier One electric grid goat fencing and love it.  It is only 4 feet high, but I would think that once you train to it, your Boer wouldn't want to jump it.  If not, you could always string a single wire higher also.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 12, 2011)

We have places that we haven't gotten around to running electric on the fencing and we are always saying that we need to get it done.  I vote for the electric on the top and one or even two strands on the inside starting near the bottom.


----------



## jessica117 (May 12, 2011)

We use just plain old exposed hot wire with plastic insulators on our feild fence.  We have 3 strands run, one at kid nose height, one at adult nose height and one just above the top of the fence (the t-posts stick up about 4" above our fence so we ran it across the top of that.)  On one side of our pasture we share the fence with our neighbor who has cows on the other side and the top wire is also there to keep his cows from reaching over/through and pushing down the feild fence.

We do have one gap where something could worm it's way under the fence so we have an extra hot wire run there about 3" above the ground.  I have to watch it close for weeds and such but so far we haven't had anybody get under since installing the hot wire last spring.

Hope this helps!


----------



## highs41 (May 15, 2011)

I have put up that 2in white poly tape electric fence  from Tractor Supply! That keeps my goats and donkey out of my garden!  It only took one time and they don't come within 3 ft of the electric fence. I like the 2in tape because I think they see it better and know it is there.  We only ran 2 strings of it (1ft and 3ft off ground).  They don't even try to go under it, trough it, or over it!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (May 18, 2011)

I have horses and use 4 strands of the electric braided rope. I was hoping to be able to add at least one more at 6-8 inches from ground to keep the goats from going under.  My concern is if it is sufficient to keep out predators?

Sure would be nice to utilize all the beautiful pasture I have and rotate horses and goats thru without putting all new fencing for my new goaties.


----------



## patandchickens (May 18, 2011)

Cooperkeeper said:
			
		

> I have horses and use 4 strands of the electric braided rope. I was hoping to be able to add at least one more at 6-8 inches from ground to keep the goats from going under.  My concern is if it is sufficient to keep out predators?


First, you might want to consider reposting this as a new thread, since most often people reply to the FIRST post in a thread (which in this case is old) and won't even SEE your question down here 

That said:

No, it won't keep out predators. Mildly discourage the more-casual ones, but absolutely not "keep out" predators who actually want to get in.

If you use *several* closer-spaced and closer-to-ground lines of electric, you can improve things, but at the end of the day it is just not going to be as good as a net or mesh fence. Perhaps ok for daytime use in an area without daytime coyotes and with not many loose dogs. (And if one or more of your horses is inclined to go after strange dogs who wander in, that would help too). I wouldn't trust it at all at _night_ though, personally (but everyone's tastes are different).

If you are going to do low-to-the-ground lines of electric in a horse pasture, like that (even your original plan), I would suggest BTW that they be something relatively breakable like polywire or 17 ga aluminum wire. Reason being, it is too easy for a horse to do a sliding stop into a fence, or be galloping along close to the fence and put a foot wrong when turning, and get a leg caught up in *low* lines of electric like that. At which point it's awful nice if the stuff breaks rather than slicing up the horse. 

Another option to consider is to be fairly serious about predatorproofing the PERIMETER fence, but not worry about it on your interior fences (they just need to be reasonably goatproof).

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Cooperkeeper (May 18, 2011)

> If you are going to do low-to-the-ground lines of electric in a horse pasture, like that (even your original plan), I would suggest BTW that they be something relatively breakable like polywire or 17 ga aluminum wire. Reason being, it is too easy for a horse to do a sliding stop into a fence, or be galloping along close to the fence and put a foot wrong when turning, and get a leg caught up in *low* lines of electric like that. At which point it's awful nice if the stuff breaks rather than slicing up the horse.
> 
> 
> 
> Pat


Thanks Pat (I have been learning tons from you at BYC as well )

I don't want any high tensile wire on the farm as I've seen too many horses filleted by the stuff.  

I have only had my little goat girls a few days, and am putting them in a pen made with combo panels and calf hutch while I am home.  At five weeks, I just feel more comfortable knowing they are safe in the barn at night, or when I am away.  But as they get bigger, I would love to be able to offer more pasture space/time.


----------

